# A few questions regarding my Australian shepherd/chocolate lab mix



## missmelissaxoxo (Nov 6, 2012)

My puppy, River, is 12 weeks and some days old. I have a few questions that no one has been able to answer  

According to the vet I called, I wasn't supposed to give her any worming meds until she turned 12 weeks. What cheap but good meds should I give her? 

She has fleas really bad, and again, the magic 12 week rule... I can't afford the $60 brand name stuff, so another cheap brand that'll do the trick?

She has diarrhea. BAD! Every morning and at least three times a day for the past 2 1/2 days she's had it. I think it's the treats I've been giving her after she goes potty, it's got 1% fiber in it... I'm just spitballing here. 

This is my first puppy since I moved out on my own and I feel way in over my head! 

Help please?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i do not have a lot of experience. BUT: have you brought the puppy to a vet after you got it? if no, it needs to see a vet! it needs vaccines, be dewormed and treated for flees. I do NOT think this is something you should do on your own.
Also, diarrhea in puppies can be dangerous quickly. this is nothing you should just "ignore" and wait out!!!


----------



## missmelissaxoxo (Nov 6, 2012)

I was told that I had to wait for the vaccines until 12 weeks. We've made the appointment for her shots for next week.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i believe only rabies is given later...
the first round of puppy shots are given around 6 weeks old i think, then in 3 week intervals. 
where do you got the puppy from? has it had any shots so far? how long you own the puppy? 
I do NOT think you should wait any longer with taking it to the vet...it NEEDS to see a vet!
and i hope you do realize that puppies are expensive...vaccines, food, spay/neuter...and the list goes on...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If you're already making decisions based on price, maybe you shouldn't have a dog, or at least not a puppy, puppies are expensive. Shots are supposed to be given 4 times between 6 weeks and 14 weeks, not once at 12 weeks. How are you going to feed this dog? How will spay her? What about when she needs an emergency vet visit, what then? This really is not a good situation.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Bathe the puppy in dawn dish soap to try and get the fleas off, the longer the fleas are on her the sicker they will make her. The pup should have seen the vet the day of or day after you got her to get a wellness exam and any medications. 12 weeks is not too young to get vaccines, my pups have already had 3 sets of shots (they are older than 12 weeks but we started vaccines way before 12) 

I would get the pup to the vet sooner rather than later for them to do a fecal, she could have coccidia, giardia, or even parvo. 

As for worming meds, which I would not give till you know what you are dealing with, I use nemex II (I think it is). 

I use walmart brand flea meds, I believe it is pet armor or something along those lines. Again I would not start this till you have seen the vet.


----------



## ajw (Oct 15, 2012)

GO TO THE VET!!!!

1. Don't just give any old meds to an aussie mix, although being a mix probably is enough genetic protection, collie breeds can have drug sensitivities that are life threatening. No DIY medicating.

2. Pups are wormed as early as 4 weeks. Go get your dog wormed.

3. You need Trifexis. It is a multiple parasite prevention med from the vet. Go get that, but confirm when to dose if you're doing a worming. 

4. No corn, soy, or wheat. Ever.

Ok, that's about all I can think of. My pup is purebred Aussie, and she is just the biggest furry 'personality' I have ever met. Enjoy!


----------

